# Paint Job for 1970 Karmann Ghia



## alorakh (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello!

I am looking to get my 1970 VW Karmann Ghia fully repainted. It has some rust damage on the sides, but nothing too severe. I am located in Maryland and would prefer somewhere in MD, DC, VA, DE, or PA. Any suggestions?

-Alora


----------

